# Why are most women bad drivers?



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Now I didn’t say all women are bad drivers so women don’t crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there’s always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that’s pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there’s a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey @OldBay, found you a playmate for the sandbox.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


Idk something about them being half of the population :rollseyes:


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Idk something about them being half of the population :rollseyes:


Well I say let's get that population down. I've never seen 2 men on the side of the road in a wreck. I'm just saying it how I see it.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Well I say let's get that population down. I've never seen 2 men on the side of the road in a wreck. I'm just saying it how I see it.


Unless you wanna be playing grab ass with a dude, it's good to have both sides at roughly half.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


To me it seems your mind is playing tricks on you. You are seeing women that aren't there. Men are morphing into women. This is a symptom of haventbeenlaidinawhileitis


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Unless you wanna be playing grab ass with a dude, it's good to have both sides at roughly half. :smiles:


This post is about wrecks in general not about dating someone and meeting on the side of the road.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

This is a loaded subject but there's pretty good evidence that some men and women drive dangerously but in different ways. 

Some men tend to drive intentionally dangerous, or another words, speeding, sharp turns, sudden acceleration, etc. I'm definitely guilty of that. Some women on the other hand, are rarely intentionally dangerous, but tend to be dangerous due to simply not paying attention. That doesn't necessarily mean they're not looking forward but that they could have their mind on other things or be on a phone call or just not focusing on the road as much as they should.

It's not to say there aren't any women that don't intentionally drive dangerously or men that aren't distracted. But often when you look at the accident that occurs, the guys are getting an accidents from being stupid hot heads or hot rodders while women accidentally rear-ended someone or cut out in front of another car because they didn't see them. 

Just my experience and opinions.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I hear from lots of male pax they prefer to NOT have female drivers because (they say) many are too heavy on the brakes and accelerator and have trouble with nav.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> To me it seems your mind is playing tricks on you. You are seeing women that aren't there. Men are morphing into women. This is a symptom of haventbeenlaidinawhileitis
> View attachment 379139


Naa I think it's called your girl needs to remember my name cause she will be screaming it at the end of the night.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Naa I think it's called your girl needs to remember my name cause she will be screaming it at the end of the night.


Mkang14 lesbian? :errwhat: entering in hot girl on girl action fantasy.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

_"Tupac cares, if don't nobody else care
And uh, I know they like to beat ya down a lot
When you come around the block brothas clown a lot
But please don't cry, dry your eyes, never let up
Forgive but don't forget, girl keep your head up
And when he tells you you ain't nuttin' don't believe him
And if he can't learn to love you, you should leave him
'Cause sista you don't need him"

"You know it makes me unhappy (What's that)
When brothas make babies, and leave a young mother to be a pappy
And since we all came from a woman
Got our name from a woman and our game from a woman
I wonder why we take from our women
Why we rape our women, do we hate our women?
I think it's time to kill for our women
Time to heal our women, be real to our women
And if we don't we'll have a race of babies
That will hate the ladies, that make the babies
And since a man can't make one
He has no right to tell a woman when and where to create one
So will the real men get up
I know you're fed up ladies, but keep your head up"_


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I hear from lots of male pax they prefer to NOT have female drivers because (they say) many are too heavy on the brakes and accelerator and have trouble with nav.


Tell those idiots to look at the rating. That will give them an indication of who is a good driver.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> This post is about wrecks in general not about dating someone and meeting on the side of the road.


Ask a divorce attorney, they deal with wrecks every day.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

🙋🏼‍♂️

Hey … so this is sexist garbage. 👍🏻 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> To me it seems your mind is playing tricks on you. You are seeing women that aren't there. Men are morphing into women. This is a symptom of haventbeenlaidinawhileitis
> View attachment 379139


Actually, men ARE morphing into women. But it's because testosterone levels just keep getting lower and lower.

https://thefederalist.com/2019/01/22/real-crisis-masculinity-tanking-testosterone-levels/
Federalist too "Red" for you?

Here's the "Blue" version.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/the-mystery-of-declining-testosterone_b_59fcc5fbe4b0d467d4c224b3


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Tell those idiots to look at the rating. That will give them an indication of who is a good driver.


Boy do I have pax's buffloed &#128541;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> &#128587;&#127996;‍♂
> 
> Hey &#8230; so this is sexist garbage. &#128077;&#127995; &#129335;&#127996;‍♀


How is this sexist garbage when I actually look at every wreck and I see multiple wrecks every week. I commute 60 miles to work one way and I see so many cops having people pulled over. I tell you what prove me wrong. Every wreck you see from now on look at the drivers involved in the wreck and you will see my point.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> &#128587;&#127996;‍♂
> 
> Hey &#8230; so this is sexist garbage. &#128077;&#127995; &#129335;&#127996;‍♀


Of course it is, we're Uber drivers, what did you expect &#128541;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 379156


Through @gooddolphins eyes that was a woman

&#129315;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Thinking over the times I've ridden in the passenger seat, it seems that only with male drivers has the speed ever exceeded 90 mph. I personally have driven over 100 mph before.

I don't know about the rest of it, but if I had to wager a bet, male testosterone is positively correlated with excessive, illegal speed.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Through @gooddolphins eyes that was a woman
> 
> &#129315;


Now there are idiot male drivers too. I said most women cause that's what I see when I see wrecks. Btw I know a lot of women and all of them drive crazy. One girl I know drives so crazy I won't ride with her. She thinks it's hilarious until she wrecks and then whines to me. Honestly the only good female driver I can think of is my mom and even she talks about these crazy women drivers. My sister in law should have her license taken away.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


Funny because most of the crashes I see daily and that are on the news here were make drivers. We also have a lot of tractor-trailer (semi) drivers who are male who've caused serious accidents here. One last week, caused the expressway to be closed for most of the day. I'd be happy to post the articles if you'd like to debunk your claim.

And many of my male pax have thanked me for being a safe driver. One guy this summer saw that another Uber driver almost hit me by backing up without looking. As he handed me a tip, he thanked me for being a safe driver.

And my insurance gives me a discount for safe driving. Prior to doing gig work, I drove many hours a day for work since I managed 6 counties where I had put on 300,000 miles in 6 years, and no tickets and/or accidents.

I have driven through blizzards, heavy rain and fog, and all without incident. Please visit WI in winter, and you'll be screaming like a baby driving through heavy snow and white out conditions, while I'll be calm and composed.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me.


Dude, female driver, @Lissetti recently divulged "_small hands and arms, so I was able to reach my whole hand back in there up to my bicep" _

Why Be her hand puppet ?

Take a lesson from Snake Charmer Phil Dunphy
Don't poke the snake &#128013;&#128077;✔


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The anecdotal evidence does not agree with the national statistics. Men drive more miles and are more likely to die in crashes. Even if the numbers aren’t 100% even because men and women are different as groups and as individuals, the whole tone and approach here is what I call sexist garbage. It’s disingenuous, mean-spirited, and not supported by data.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Funny because most of the crashes I see daily and that are on the news here were make drivers. We also have a lot of tractor-trailer (semi) drivers who are male who've caused serious accidents here. One last week, caused the expressway to be closed for most of the day. I'd be happy to post the articles if you'd like to debunk your claim.
> 
> And many of my male pax have thanked me for being a safe driver. One guy this summer saw that another Uber driver almost hit me by backing up without looking. As he handed me a tip, he thanked me for being a safe driver.
> 
> ...


I've been to Wisconsin and I'm not hallucinating when I'm telling you 100% of the wrecks I see involve multiple women. I saw a Lamborghini get rear ended by one of those texters. Buckled that Lamborghini. I mean if I'm looking physically at a wreck and I'm telling you what I see what am I supposed to say. I never see women in these wrecks.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> *Now there are idiot male drivers too.......*


........quite possibly Lots ‼

https://www.esurance.com/info/car/why-women-pay-less-for-car-insurance


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Actually, men ARE morphing into women. But it's because testosterone levels just keep getting lower and lower.


Lewis Burwell "Chesty" Puller (June 26, 1898 - October 11, 1971)is the most decorated Marine in American history.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> ........quite possibly Lots ‼
> 
> https://www.esurance.com/info/car/why-women-pay-less-for-car-insurance





Cold Fusion said:


> ........quite possibly Lots ‼
> Yea that's a whole nuther issue I have with this. Women don't pay less for their insurance because of their driving skills but because of their gender.
> Point in case I've been driving for years without a accident and I bet I pay more for insurance than a lot of women and no speeding tickets or dui.
> https://www.esurance.com/info/car/why-women-pay-less-for-car-insurance


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Men have faster reaction time than women and are generally more athletic (hand eye coordination), and have superior spatial relation skills.

https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0026141
Science says that men probably have the potential to be better drivers.

I am guessing that men in the 16-25 age range make the entire pool of men look bad.

I am also guessing that women are more likely to text and drive. Women believe they are better at multitasking which could explain it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> I've been to Wisconsin and I'm not hallucinating when I'm telling you 100% of the wrecks I see involve multiple women. I saw a Lamborghini get rear ended by one of those texters. Buckled that Lamborghini. I mean if I'm looking physically at a wreck and I'm telling you what I see what am I supposed to say. I never see women in these wrecks.


If you were by the Walkers Point area, that is a popular t r a n s area, as I'd think is the East side and Riverwest. So you thought you were seeing women, but maybe one who was anatomically a man.

This may sound ridiculous, but no more ridiculous than your thread topic. Have a good night, Archie Bunker. &#128539;



OldBay said:


> Men have faster reaction time than women and are generally more athletic (hand eye coordination), and have superior spatial relation skills.
> 
> https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0026141
> Science says that men probably have the potential to be better drivers.
> ...


You guys could be twins!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me.


I imagine it's already too late


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


I love you❤


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I've been to Wisconsin and I'm not hallucinating when I'm telling you 100% of the wrecks I see involve multiple women. I saw a Lamborghini get rear ended by one of those texters. Buckled that Lamborghini. I mean if I'm looking physically at a wreck and I'm telling you what I see what am I supposed to say. I never see women in these wrecks.


Male drivers were responsible for a lot of the car accidents I knew about growing up.

18 year old male neighbor of my cousin use to call us sand n (you know what) died in a horrible car crash caused be him.

My friends brother is completely burned, no hands. He drove fast and drunk. Their friend was visiting from army completely burned to death and the 3rd friend flew out the window.

My guy friend from high school we called him "Happy" hit by a truck with male driver after his car was stopped in the middle of a bridge divider.

My highschool friend and tennis partners cousin about 5 years back sandwiched between car and tree after 2 boys decided to race down hill. Road rage.

A guy I worked with at a theme park had cuts on his face. I found out he was the driver in a car accident that killed people. I also found out he still drives fast.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

It's probably about even now.


Back in the day it was "guys are better drivers because they're better at navigation/direction". Which I believe there is scientific studies of men being naturally more adept at things like navigation and travel, but now that we have GPS it's just whoever wants to be aggressive on the road. 

Although as an Uber driver I will say majority of the time a pax tells me they still get lost even with the GPS on it's some MILF aged woman.





In general there's more "masculine" women and more "feminine" men than there may have been in the past to muddy that up also. Especially in America where you won't be judged as much for one or the other.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Male drivers were responsible for a lot of the car accidents I knew about growing up.
> 
> 18 year old male neighbor of my cousin use to call us sand n (you know what) died in a horrible car crash caused be him.
> 
> ...


I think it's a hilarious post by op

But real talk- it's usually a chick I see doing dumb shit, not paying attention or texting aggressively


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The usuals for me are old people and DWA.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Male drivers were responsible for a lot of the car accidents I knew about growing up.
> 
> 18 year old male neighbor of my cousin use to call us sand n (you know what) died in a horrible car crash.
> 
> ...


I agree years ago the situation was flipped. Men drove crazy and women didn't but the present day driving I'm telling you women drive CRAZY. I was once riding with a girl and she ran the military gate at the base and we had the Military Police chase us down. Another time I was riding with 2 women and they hit the train tracks so fast we went airborne into a field and wrecked.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I think it's a hilarious post by op
> 
> But real talk- it's usually a chick I see doing dumb shit, not paying attention or texting aggressively


Yeah it's funny how it snapped me up out of bed and got my fingers moving &#129315;. I was feeling a little more sick before &#129335;‍♀



Invisible said:


> If you were by the Walkers Point area, that is a popular t r a n s area, as I'd think is the East side and Riverwest. So you thought you were seeing women, but maybe one who was anatomically a man.
> 
> This may sound ridiculous, but no more ridiculous than your thread topic. Have a good night, Archie Bunker. &#128539;
> 
> ...


Add mr. I love you @GreatWhiteHope with them. Triplets.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I am one of the safest drivers on the road. It isn’t because I am a man. It is because I am experienced, skilled, conscientious, defensive, and focused.

Maybe some people look at a crash and see female genitalia and feminine-coded clothing or I don’t know what. I see inattention, impairment, poor skills and decisions, and unfortunate luck. Please check your biases. Most people are horrid drivers. The exceptions are people who take driving seriously, which is just not a gender thing.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am one of the safest drivers on the road. It isn't because I am a man. It is because I am experienced, skilled, conscientious, defensive, and focused.
> 
> Maybe some people look at a crash and see female genitalia and feminine-coded clothing or I don't know what. I see inattention, impairment, poor skills and decisions, and unfortunate luck. Please check your biases.


I think there is something to the male ego, road rage, racing. I've been with enough men to see the gestures and then zoom off we go.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Being a man still helps though






What makes a MEOWN?!!!










MEOWN


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think there is something to the male ego, road rage, racing. I've been with enough men to see the gestures and then zoom off we go.


Sure, there are cultural differences. It's nothing innate and it's also not that deep. I am a better driver now than when I was a teenager. I still like racing cars, but it's in balance with being a safe driver, and I don't race on a public road.

Testosterone can affect impulse control. So can alcohol. So can a certain personality type. Mainly I think we should stop painting with broad brushes and start taking people's licenses away to subsidize the rideshare economy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I forgot this...I barely did much Lyft rides, less than 160 and haven't driven for them in months. Be sure to check out the good driving compliments.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I've been to Wisconsin and I'm not hallucinating when I'm telling you 100% of the wrecks I see involve multiple women. I saw a Lamborghini get rear ended by one of those texters. Buckled that Lamborghini. I mean if I'm looking physically at a wreck and I'm telling you what I see what am I supposed to say. I never see women in these wrecks.


104% of the crashes I see men cause.

Okay let's meet in the middle.....
51% men cause crash
49% women cause crash.

DEAL?


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Naa I think it's called your girl needs to remember my name cause she will be screaming it at the end of the night.


Your profile pic seemed familiar


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> 104% of the crashes I see men cause.
> 
> Okay let's meet in the middle.....
> 51% men cause crash
> ...


I want some of your hash. Let's agree on 20% men 80% women.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I also found out he still drives fast.


Kitty Kang,
the Whiskers I recognize, however....
are U doing something different with your hair?
Looks lighter with some red
&#128077;...&#127814;&#127814;&#127814; &#128166; &#128642; &#128123;@Mkang14


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Lol


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Females have terrible situational awareness and depth perception. My wife is a physio who works with neurological elderly patients and she told me this.

No offence to anyone, as there are some great drivers out there, but this is an actual statistical fact.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Most know, I Drove 9 years as a Semi trucker. All US continental states and the Ice Roads of Canada. This is only my local day cab but I drove some of the largest trucks on the road and some of the most dangerous freight.










Zero *at fault* accidents. ( *One* accident because some *dude* crossed the center line and hit my Semi head on. He lived. He was reaching for his box of Artists pencils that dumped over on the floor, while driving at 40 mph. ) &#128580;

Also worked at the rail. Backed up over 200 trailers (safely) every day.










I operated 65 to 72 feet of steel, weighing up to 80,000 lbs. Full time driver. Here is my dash footage of when Pepsico told me to park the trailer on a door out back. This was peak season. There was no open door that I could fit into. I can blind side back with the best of them too, but when you don't have clearance, nothing you can do. Watch how 40 wide becomes so narrow that I have only inches on both sides of my truck. I went through their entire yard before I decided to park it on the street next to another trailer.

(Don't mind the music. I loved to have my stereo cranked.)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=S3h3OG9CMTRkcU1LQXo4eXgwZ0d3bFdDU0VFOXRn


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Most know, I Drove 9 years as a Semi trucker. All US continental states and the Ice Roads of Canada. This is only my local day cab but I drove some of the largest trucks on the road and some of the most dangerous freight.
> 
> View attachment 379186
> 
> ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Can you fix how you do quotes? Need help?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Most know, I Drove 9 years as a Semi trucker. All US continental states and the Ice Roads of Canada. This is only my local day cab but I drove some of the largest trucks on the road and some of the most dangerous freight.
> 
> View attachment 379186
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about! You need a MAN behind the wheel of a big rig

Your hair is rather well kept for a man though. Wait...are you a woman?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> That's what I'm talking about! You need a MAN behind the wheel of a big rig
> Your hair is rather well kept for a man though. Wait...are you a woman?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> Your hair is rather well kept for a man though. Wait...are you a woman?


&#129323;

9 years as a safe semi truck driver. A summer working the rails. Still have my VALID Enhanced CDL-A w/all endorsements. Clearances by Homeland Security and TSA still up to date......what can I say?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Can you fix how you do quotes? Need help?


Women's work.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Is she a woman ?

My laptop is smoking after those last two pics she posted.


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Most know, I Drove 9 years as a Semi trucker. All US continental states and the Ice Roads of Canada. This is only my local day cab but I drove some of the largest trucks on the road and some of the most dangerous freight.
> 
> View attachment 379186
> 
> ...


I suddenly feel the urge to buy a BNSF railway shirt... Also awhile ago a bought this computer game called american truck simulator, I would normally ignore a title like this but it had over 27,000 five star reviews and for $2 why not? I know not the same as driving the real thing but it was a lot of fun driving across states, hardest damn part was reverse parking the damn thing in tight corners or or having to line it up between other semis...and they even gave me a birds eye view while doing It, I gave up trying to do it in the actual drivers seat.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Charbenji said:


> I suddenly feel the urge to buy a BNSF railway shirt... Also awhile ago a bought this computer game called american truck simulator, I would normally ignore a title like this but it had over 27,000 five star reviews and for $2 why not? I know not the same as driving the real thing but it was a lot of fun driving across states, hardest damn part was reverse parking the damn thing in tight corners or or having to line it up between other semis...and they even gave me a birds eye view while doing It, I gave up trying to do it in the actual drivers seat.


It's not easy, but I'm only 5' 2". If I can do it, you can. :thumbup:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

@Lissetti

I just don't know how they let you be an ice road trucker.

You'd melt the roads when you walked upon them. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Most know, I Drove 9 years as a Semi trucker. All US continental states and the Ice Roads of Canada. This is only my local day cab but I drove some of the largest trucks on the road and some of the most dangerous freight.
> 
> View attachment 379186
> 
> ...


Thats a lovely t shirt......shwing lol


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> @Lissetti
> 
> I just don't know how they let you be an ice road trucker.
> 
> You'd melt the roads when you walked upon them. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Thanks but I only went across the frozen water a few times. Then it was the back roads for me. I don't have near the courage of the other truckers, and lady truckers doing it for years. The sound of that ice popping on that lake when the full weight of your truck hits it...is terrifying. Yeah leave that to the Pros who have been doing it for years.

(very nice lady BTW)









Make no mistake I still hauled out those 80 lb bags of chains and chained up my own rig...


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


Wow there is exactly a 50 percent chance that it's a woman involved in an accident. Go to Vegas and bet red or black or player or bank. There are streaks of 8 , 9, 10, even 15 in a row sometimes. It does not make it fact.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

uberparadise said:


> Wow there is exactly a 50 percent chance that it's a woman involved in an accident. Go to Vegas and bet red or black or player or bank. There are streaks of 8 , 9, 10, even 15 in a row sometimes. It does not make it fact.


No facts are when you ACTUALLY see the accidents and the people involved.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Charbenji said:


> I suddenly feel the urge to buy a BNSF railway shirt... Also awhile ago a bought this computer game called american truck simulator, I would normally ignore a title like this but it had over 27,000 five star reviews and for $2 why not? I know not the same as driving the real thing but it was a lot of fun driving across states, hardest damn part was reverse parking the damn thing in tight corners or or having to line it up between other semis...and they even gave me a birds eye view while doing It, I gave up trying to do it in the actual drivers seat.


Check out farm simulator. Its perfect game when you are nodding off.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Men are morphing into women


FACT!! Men are definitely becoming more demasculinized in today's society


losiglow said:


> the guys are getting an accidents from being stupid hot heads or hot rodders while women accidentally rear-ended someone or cut out in front of another car


Beeeeecause of the stupid hot Heads or hot rodders &#129335;&#127996;


gooddolphins said:


> I know a lot of women and all of them drive crazy. One girl I know drives so crazy I won't ride with her.











That's all that matters


Gtown Driver said:


> guys are better drivers because they're better at navigation/direction". Which I believe there is scientific studies of men being naturally more adept at things like navigation and travel,


Bwahahaha are we talking about the same man who refuse to ask for directions


GreatWhiteHope said:


> - it's usually a chick I see doing dumb shit, not paying attention or texting aggressively


We can't help it we actually have lives. We have a lot going on. Chances are we're texting our significant others, who know damn well we are out driving on the road. yet must know immediately what's for dinner . 


gooddolphins said:


> Another time I riding with 2 women and they hit the train tracks so fast we went airborne into a field and wrecked


Because men are never reckless (generally speaking) in life? you guys do stupid shit all day everyday


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> It's probably about even now.
> 
> Back in the day it was "guys are better drivers because they're better at navigation/direction". Which I believe there is scientific studies of men being naturally more adept at things like navigation and travel, but now that we have GPS it's just whoever wants to be aggressive on the road.
> 
> ...


What is a MILF aged woman?

20 something? 30?


Lissetti said:


> Thanks but I only went across the frozen water a few times. Then it was the back roads for me. I don't have near the courage of the other truckers, and lady truckers doing it for years. The sound of that ice popping on that lake when the full weight of your truck hits it...is terrifying. Yeah leave that to the Pros who have been doing it for years.
> 
> (very nice lady BTW)
> View attachment 379197
> ...


That picture looks like there is a round cutout in the parka that people can stick their face through and have pictures made.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> FACT!! Men are definitely becoming more demasculinized in today's society
> 
> Beeeeecause of the stupid hot Heads or hot rodders &#129335;&#127996;
> 
> ...


It's not about if I died it's about the way women drive. Let's stay on topic here. If you read all of my post yes I've got permanent neck damage from a woman rear ending me.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

OldBay said:


> What is a MILF aged woman?
> 
> 20 something? 30


These days I guess it's rather young. I was thinking more like 40+. The ones that look like they would say "my kids always type that emoji stuff in our texts"


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> These days I guess it's rather young. I was thinking more like 40+. The ones that look like they would say "my kids always type that emoji stuff in our texts"


Oh, you mean GILF aged women.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> No facts are when you ACTUALLY see the accidents and the people involved.


OR those are the only ones you seem to notice. Imagine that . . . females grab your attention


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> It's not about if I died it's about the way women drive. Let's stay on topic here. If you read all of my post yes I've got permanent neck damage from a woman rear ending me.


Please read and use statistics instead of using anecdotes. There _are_ statistics that might even support some of your misconceptions about women.

Also, a person who happened to be a woman caused an accident for you.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> It's not about if I died it's about the way women drive. Let's stay on topic here. *If you read all of my post yes I've got permanent neck damage from a woman rear ending me.*


That's pretty kinky....

Was it worth it?
.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> OR those are the only ones you seem to notice. Imagine that . . . females grab your attention


Uh it's kinda hard to miss with them being on their cell phones lined up down the interstate on the side of the road.



Who is John Galt? said:


> That's pretty kinky....
> 
> Was it worth it?
> .


That statement is actually pretty messed up. There's times I can't even walk over this injury.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> That's pretty kinky....
> Was it worth it?
> 
> 
> ...


So would it be safe to assume that's a 'NO'?

.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@OldBay

Do you know what a MILF means. It is a mother I'd like to - - - - .

If you ever saw the movie American Pie, the teenage boys were fantasizing about Stifler's mom. A MILF can be any aged woman whose a mom.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Do you know what it means? A MILF is a mother I'd like to - - - - .
> 
> If you ever saw the movie American Pie, the teenage boys were fantasizing about Stifler's mom. A MILF can be any woman whose a mom.


In his eyes:
40 is grandma
50 is great grandma
60 is great great grandma
And so on....

&#128518;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So would it be safe to assume that's a 'NO'?
> 
> .


Do you like getting your AS* KICKED. Ass/ume
As* out of you and me.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

My gf is definitely a worse driver than me. She crashed my car in January. But I bought 2 cars cash this year and I still let her drive the second one all the same. In any case, anyone can be a shitty driver. I don't think it's a gender issue in any way.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Do you like getting your AS* KICKED. Ass/ume
> As* out of you and me.


Well, getting my arse kicked, yeah that I could handle. But a woman rear ending me? Probably not.

But hey... live and let live, right? However, what happens while you're being Übered in the bedroom, should stay in the bedroom.

.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> My gf is definitely a worse driver than me. She crashed my car in January. But I bought 2 cars cash this year and I still let her drive the second one all the same. In any case, anyone can be a shitty driver. I don't think it's a gender issue in any way.


Yep. &#128077;&#127995;

My partner is a woman and is not as good of a driver as me. Neither of us have ever been in accidents or had traffic stops (one minor speeding cam ticket for her). Our differences in skill and confidence are all experience or interest and nothing to do with gender. She is still one of the safer drivers on the road and I can fall asleep confidently with her at the wheel. I trust anyone with my life if they take driving seriously and don't have any impairments or issues with focus.

-

If anyone thinks something is particularly bad about most women, it's fine to admit that belief is sexist. We all have our biases.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


JUST " ASKING " FOR " IT " ?

AREN'T YOU !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OldBay said:


> What is a MILF aged woman?
> 
> 20 something? 30?


I don't think there is a age range. It's simply any mother that you think is hot enough to sleep with


gooddolphins said:


> It's not about if I died it's about the way women drive. Let's stay on topic here. If you read all of my post yes I've got permanent neck damage from a woman rear ending me.


And if you read my post, Point proven. Men have became demasculinized.


gooddolphins said:


> Uh it's kinda hard to miss with them being on their cell phones lined up down the interstate on the side of the road.


 yep handling business as should be done after an accident. They're getting it done immediately versus procrastinating and expecting their wife or significant other in this case to handle it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Actually, men ARE morphing into women. But it's because testosterone levels just keep getting lower and lower.
> 
> https://thefederalist.com/2019/01/22/real-crisis-masculinity-tanking-testosterone-levels/
> Federalist too "Red" for you?
> ...


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> JUST " ASKING " FOR " IT " ?
> 
> AREN'T YOU !


Lol


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OldBay said:


> That picture looks like there is a round cutout in the parka that people can stick their face through and have pictures made.


You're right. So let me get some better pictures of her. Ms Badass Lisa Kelly and the reason I quit my day job and went to trucking school.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I watched that show a lot......and have been outside in those conditions as well when in the military. 

It's yucky.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I watched that show a lot......and have been outside in those conditions as well when in the military.
> 
> It's yucky.


Yes I was watching it myself. When I found out she was real and worked for Carlisle, and we have a local terminal in Tacoma Washington, I stalked....cough....cough.....hung around the terminal hoping to meet her. They told me she only comes down once every month but she's based in Prudhoe Bay. Better off going up there to meet her. It took my mandatory one year OTR in the States and another 2 years running dedicated before I was able to snag a seasonal gig up there and meet her. She was not working for Carlisle anymore at the time. She was running freight for a local owner op instead. I heard where she tended to fuel up, so......:whistling:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> ........quite possibly Lots ‼
> 
> https://www.esurance.com/info/car/why-women-pay-less-for-car-insurance
> 
> Lewis Burwell "Chesty" Puller (June 26, 1898 - October 11, 1971)is the most decorated Marine in American history.


Chesty Puller

The Legend.

" the Enemy had us surrounded.
We had them Right where we wanted them !
Poor Basturds"!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

My aunt drove well. In fact I sort of always admired her driving style subconsciously and tried to model my own off of it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Actually, men ARE morphing into women. But it's because testosterone levels just keep getting lower and lower.
> 
> https://thefederalist.com/2019/01/22/real-crisis-masculinity-tanking-testosterone-levels/
> Federalist too "Red" for you?
> ...


That's exactly what I look like right now
But I'm actually naked too....


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Ms Badass Lisa Kelly and the reason I quit my day job and went to trucking school.


She is an instant yes for me
Damn....


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

@John Doeeeeeeee


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Tonight I saw an Indian woman in Iselin just BLOW THROUGH a red light like it was nothing. Her head and eyes was straight ahead like an arrow. 

I pulled up to her at the next light and yelled to her that she blew the red light and needs to pay attention more. She looked at me with a horrified face (I have a very throaty yell.) Then she turned her head straight ahead again, honked her horn for no reason and made a right turn on the "no turn on red."


----------



## BaileyCo (May 13, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


why is this so? Simple. Confirmation bias. That's what you expect to see, so when you see it, you remember it.

fact is that car insurance rates are lower for women because they are statistically less costly to insure on the road. They either have fewer accidents, or less costly accidents, or both. talk to an actuary who sets rates for insurance. They don't give a shit about male/female except when that distinction translates to dollars. Turns out it does. But in exactly the opposite way that you seem to observe.

we're all idiots. Good to be reminded of it from time to time.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Tonight I saw an Indian woman in Iselin just BLOW THROUGH a red light like it was nothing. Her head and eyes was straight ahead like an arrow.
> 
> I pulled up to her at the next light and yelled to her that she blew the red light and needs to pay attention more. She looked at me with a horrified face (I have a very throaty yell.) Then she turned her head straight ahead again, honked her horn for no reason and made a right turn on the "no turn on red."


My people are so dam awkward &#129318;‍♀. I apologize on behalf of Rowena. She's just rebelling against her parents who sheltered her far too much. When she heard your throaty yell it triggered her PTSD and she did the exact opposite of what was expected of her.

Fun fact... I just paid off my no turn on red ticket &#128515;&#128077;

Edit: I forgot what thread I was replying too. I'm sure I've hurt my cause but i still stand by women are better drivers. Just cuz


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

6000 rides/deliveries. That is a HUGE sample size good enough for any scientific study. Thousands of hours on the road.

I can predict the nationality of a driver by the way they are driving with 99% accuracy.

I literally call out: "black person," aloud, and it is always a black person. "Indian," and it is always an Indian...but sometimes Chinese.

I am literally never wrong. That is how good I've gotten at this.

But women?

Eh?

I dunno.

That's too hard, even for me.

***I believe that cultural training, more so than gender, is a deciding factor on whether you are a good driver or not.***


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

doggerel said:


> Tonight I saw an Indian woman in Iselin just BLOW THROUGH a red light like it was nothing.
> ===/===
> ...honked her horn for no reason and made a right turn on the "no turn on red."


So, she was a red indian?

.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> &#128077;...&#127814;&#127814;&#127814; &#128166; &#128642; &#128123;@Mkang14


Just watched SNL skit literally right now and learned something new


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I've had people tell me they prefer female drivers because they feel safer since they are more likely to be less aggressive on the road. I can understand that.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So, she was a red indian?


Perhaps it was Elizabeth Warren.

.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

True damn stories I swear to god.

Rainy holiday night late in the year. Me and my buddy are headed off to a bar to have some drinks because its slow gloomy holiday season and thats what we do. Driving on I-80 W right before the Albany exit and a Toyota Sienna swings ALL THE WAY from the far left lane in the last second to make the exit. I brake and swerve right VERY hard and immediate and slowly coast forward as I gain control of my car. Other vehicles in my rear view mirror have their hazard lights on and are slowly coasting after witnessing a near hit and possible flip over. The area is near Ranch 99 Pacific East Mall and it was a Sienna so there was a high chance he/she was Asian.

Late summer after noon in SF. Pick up these young adults near Octavia headed to Pacifica. I'm on 280 S on the second to far right lane about 500 ft away from the Junipero serra exit. There is a long line of traffic extending to the highway on the far right lane. Old Asian man in a grey minivan makes a SUDDEN very quick merge onto my lane and I brake and swerve to the left in the last moment to avoid slamming into him.
I manage to get a split second look at him as I passed at this point going at a slower speed, he had his head rested all the way back on the headrest when he made that idiotic move.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


I think you have a vendetta against women, did your wife leave you? Did women shatter your world? &#128514;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

OG ant said:


> I think you have a vendetta against women, did your wife leave you? Did women shatter your world? &#128514;


Why would you think I have a vendetta against women because something negative was said about them. News flash folks not every woman or man is good at everything. I'm physically looking at the wrecks and the people cops have pulled over and I'm telling you what I physically see. How is this considered a vendetta. I mean I didn't stage these accidents with women.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

And how many times when you see a car pulled over by a cop there's a woman behind the wheel.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Alantc said:


> And how many times when you see a car pulled over by a cop there's a woman behind the wheel.


The reason women get pulled over is that cops like TA-TAs


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> The reason women get pulled over is that cops like TA-TAs


I've seen women cops having them pulled over as well. I doubt this is true unless the woman cop is gay.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I've seen women cops having them pulled over as well. I doubt this is true unless the woman cop is gay.


BINGO!!!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

how sexist!!

before you post something like this why don't YOU try driving from the passenger seat with your head between a mans thighs!!


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> How is this sexist garbage when I actually look at every wreck and I see multiple wrecks every week. I commute 60 miles to work one way and I see so many cops having people pulled over. I tell you what prove me wrong. Every wreck you see from now on look at the drivers involved in the wreck and you will see my point.


Maybe you are right but give all these people some statistics. They do not care what you see every week...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 379156


And this is why OP don't see men _standing _by said car accidents! lol



gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


Dude bruh, you don't even warrant a real DP HaHa...


----------



## The Elder (Oct 30, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


If everytime there is a woman involved in an accident is there also a man involved as well? You can't make the assumption it was her fault.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

got a p said:


> how sexist!!
> 
> before you post something like this why don't YOU try driving from the passenger seat with your head between a mans thighs!!


WHAT!!!!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Dolphins fans be getting triggered this year :woot:


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

got a p said:


> Dolphins fans be getting triggered this year :woot:


How do you know I'm a dolphins fan because of my username. If so you must be a butt ugly fan from your pic.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Honestly, I believe women are better drivers because they are analytical thinkers, and pretty much analytical about everything, so in theory most men are driving wrong and women are driving right... but the men that are driving think they are right and tottaly screws up the rhythm of how people should drive.

Goes into the whole ‘men think with their right side of the brain and women with both sides’. Ironically men are most successful in many situations because they think about the “goal” and push forward full speed (many times recklessly, which is why men fall just as hard as they succeed) So..with that my thoughts are if everyone had a woman’s brain their would be no wrecks because they think analytically about everything.No I am not saying this to try and impress women, this comes from taking many English and creative writing classes and see it first hand.

Which brings me to my other point I expressed in the past, you have to be a complete nutjob to be a woman and drive rideshare lol. Now if that is not equally offensive then I don’t know what is...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Idk something about them being half of the population :rollseyes:


No women are easy targets for LEO's. There not likely to pull a gun on them.

And if I were paid for every Red light runner I see, I'd only have to drive one day a week and go home early everyday. Clearly LE is doing a $h!ty job.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> &#128587;&#127996;‍♂
> 
> Hey &#8230; so this is sexist garbage. &#128077;&#127995; &#129335;&#127996;‍♀


Women do have lower spatial ability and awareness than men. We may not like the fact that there are such differences between the genders, but this does not change the fact that the differences exist.

_Studies have concluded that men tend to pay more attention to the way their surroundings are laid out, which may explain why they generally score better on tasks like 3D shapes and angles. Researchers have also found that, on average, men are better at finding compass orientations and rely on mental images of three dimensional spaces to find their way.

Women were more likely to notice landmarks, which could be linked to their higher scores on the spot the difference task. Research has shown that women are more likely to use memorised routes and landmarks to stay on track._

From: https://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sex/articles/spatial_tests.shtml

However, if we define driving ability as the ability to successfully drive one's car without crashing it then women have higher ability than men. In the UK it used to be legal for insurance companies to charge women lower premiums than men for the same cover due to the lower risk they represented.

Male and female brains evolved in different ways and this is reflected in the differing abilities in certain areas. Each gender has its advantages over the other however it is not correct to say that one is superior overall.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The "sexist garbage" isn't recognizing that men and women have differences, in general. For example, women are more affected by Ambien which probably caused more than a few automobile deaths when the FDA didn't notice that men and women were recommended to take the same dose.

Saying "most women are bad drivers" while not admitting that most men are too is just sexist on its face. Most people are bad drivers. Some of them are women. Maybe even more women than men are bad drivers, maybe more men than women. There is nothing about being a woman than prevents one from being a good driver, nor are there _strong_ reasons that women would be any worse than men on average.

Generalizations like the one that started this thread are just pitting the genders against each other, without any factual basis, and without any reason.

And yeah I am a feminist. That doesn't mean I believe that the genders are the same, just that we shouldn't make unreasonable arguments about gender and that we should treat everyone fairly.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

got a p said:


> Dolphins fans be getting triggered this year :woot:


I'm such a baby cause the Dolphins make me cry


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I'm such a baby cause the Dolphins make me cry


Einstein you do realize I'm in Florida right. Maybe when I shark fish I like the dolphins.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Einstein you do realize I'm in Florida right. Maybe when I shark fish I like the dolphins.


I should be converting over to a Ravens fan by now, but I'm amazed at how bad the Skins are doing so I'll just wait and count for them to go 1 and 15.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I should be converting over to a Ravens fan by now, but I'm amazed at how bad the Skins are doing so I'll just wait and count for them to go 1 and 15.


Hey they're gonna get a good draft picks next year


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers


I'm actually fine with women driving.
It's the voting part that really pisses me off.

Susan B. Anthony can burn in hell!


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Because multi-tasking is something that has been genetically improved in males based on millennia of honing and the opposite has occurred in women with millennia of oppression.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I hear from lots of male pax they prefer to NOT have female drivers because (they say) many are too heavy on the brakes and accelerator and have trouble with nav.


I am in total agreement. 8 out of 10 male passengers have informed that they have held their breathe or felt on edge when they have had a female driver especially at night. Not all are bad I give some high marks too those who drive a truck.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> I am in total agreement. 8 out of 10 male passengers have informed that they have held their breathe or felt on edge when they have had a female driver especially at night. Not all are bad I give some high marks too those who drive a truck.


I've heard something similar &#129300;

8 out of 10 men are misogynistic. What happens when we combine our status? Overlap?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Because multi-tasking is something that has been genetically improved in males based on millennia of honing and the opposite has occurred in women with millennia of oppression.


From what I read you have that backwards. Women were juggling keeping a home, babies, and making meals from scratch.

Men were focused on getting that deer/rabbit/fish one at a time to put food on the table.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Women were juggling keeping a home, babies, and making meals from scratch.


You left out nagging and always talking about how cold it is in here


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> From what I read you have that backwards. Women were juggling keeping a home, babies, and making meals from scratch.
> 
> Men were focused on getting that deer/rabbit/fish one at a time to put food on the table.


I would say millennia of war and politics and business would disagree with you on that matter.

I'm simply stating the facts.

It wasn't a male cop that accidentally entered someone else's apartment and shot him because she thought there was an intruder in her house.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> You left out nagging and always talking about how cold it is in here


It's cold in the room or someone is being cold?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-24645100http://theconversation.com/scientis...men-are-better-at-multitasking-than-men-71877https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...tasking-But-women-hard-wired-juggle-jobs.html
Cuz science. There are a few studies that say there may not be a difference but I didn't see any that said men were better at multitasking than women, on the first page google search because really, who ever goes to the second page?


----------



## Noexcuse19 (Oct 31, 2019)

Half of the population is women. So when two cars crash or hit each other, there's a pretty good chance that one of them is a woman. It's not even strange that both of them are women considering they constitute 50% of the population. But I do agree women cause some really weird accident like driving the car up a tree etc.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

We're all r*tarded. Men are way too aggressive, women can't detach themselves from having to communicate constantly. In a nutshell, we all suck


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> &#129323;
> 
> 9 years as a safe semi truck driver. A summer working the rails. Still have my VALID Enhanced CDL-A w/all endorsements. Clearances by Homeland Security and TSA still up to date......what can I say?


Admired, Highly respected and an exception. To ,

Females have terrible situational awareness and depth perception. It's just that the phone, kids and every thing else in there life seems to be more important.

Being a Motocross racer and a serious driver. I get away with so much that others do not see. I guess constantly looking ahead and using the whole track / freeway is just a natural part of me. It is a skill that can be learned but seems like most do not care.



OldBay said:


> What is a MILF aged woman?
> 
> 20 something? 30?


35+ Don't ask how I know.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


More prehistoric thinking from a mental midget perspective,


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Admired, Highly respected and an exception. To ,
> 
> Females have terrible situational awareness and depth perception. It's just that the phone, kids and every thing else in there life seems to be more important.
> 
> Being a Motocross racer and a serious driver. I get away with so much that others do not see. I guess constantly looking ahead and using the whole track / freeway is just a natural part of me. It is a skill that can be learned but seems like most do not care.


Yes even though I am no longer driving rigs, I cant turn it off. Always watching what's in front of me, knowing the area around my vehicle and what traffic is doing as far down the road as I can see. Always watching the mergers, the slow pacers, the confused drivers, the out of state drivers....

And always doing frequent mirror checks. No..not the rear view. 9 years of not having one I still cant get used to it. Side and blind spot mirrors are what I glance at. Further...NOTHING inside your vehicle is more important than what's outside your vehicle when it's in motion. Pull over if it is.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Awe, a woman after my own heart. 

Ya sometimes it seems I'm looking in the rear view more than forward. When I was in drivers Ed, one student commented on how I was always looking around, it bothered him. But the instructor commented that it is a good thing to always know what is around you. Plus ALWAYS leave your self an out. Just in case. I dislike people driving in my blind spot. And I always try to stay out of a truckers blind spot and generally just try and give them plenty of room.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

IR12 said:


> More prehistoric thinking from a mental midget
> 
> You're late to the party. Been hibernating or what. I've got more of a i q in my left testicle that you've got in your whole body.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

For god sakes... Fix your quote!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Awe, a woman after my own heart.
> 
> Ya sometimes it seems I'm looking in the rear view more than forward. When I was in drivers Ed, one student commented on how I was always looking around, it bothered him. But the instructor commented that it is a good thing to always know what is around you. Plus ALWAYS leave your self an out. Just in case. I dislike people driving in my blind spot. And I always try to stay out of a truckers blind spot and generally just try and give them plenty of room.


You want to hear something funny though...when I was running local Intermodal freight from the rail ( you know in the 3rd and 4th quarter those are 14 hour days 5 days a week. ) Anyways I was driving home in my VW GTI after a long week and yes I was tired.








I pulled up to the light and when it turned green I made my right turn.

Cop spotted me and pulled me over. He thought for sure I was drunk so he asked me why I took that corner so wide. I told him I was swinging wide for my trailer clearance so I dont run up on the curb, of course! &#129335;‍♀

Cop looks at the back of my car and says, " We got a problem! Gal..You ain't got no trailer!! Did you...did you....lose a trailer gal?" 

(Eyes scanning my bumper for a hitch.) &#129488;&#128556;

Oh yeah......I'm driving my GTI....&#128513;

I tell him I can explain and show him my driver's license.

"Aaw yeah....Trucker. I shoulda known. Ok Gal you head on home and get some sleep! Make sure to take your full 10!"

(Trucks...my trucks...so beautiful...&#128525;&#128525









I was a trainer for this company. Trained the noobs. I backed this bad boy up on my dead end street at 2am on one home time....alone. My neighbors woke up to this....on their street. &#128513;:thumbup:


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-24645100http://theconversation.com/scientis...men-are-better-at-multitasking-than-men-71877https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...tasking-But-women-hard-wired-juggle-jobs.html
> Cuz science. There are a few studies that say there may not be a difference but I didn't see any that said men were better at multitasking than women, on the first page google search because really, who ever goes to the second page? :smiles:


Oh, I can play this game too!

https://www.psychologicalscience.org/news/were-only-human/73955.htmlhttps://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-10-men-women-multitaskers-swedish.htmlhttps://www.joe.ie/uncategorized/scientists-prove-men-are-better-at-multitasking-40894
The best gamers are men. The best pilots are men. The best CEOs are men. The best chess players are men. The best generals are men. The best surgeons are men. The best race car drivers are men. The best motorcycle drivers are men. The best computer scientists are men.

Yawn.

Things can change. But millennia of oppression doesn't get remedied overnight. This is also not to throw human history under the bus. The environment that fostered female oppression existed for a reason. There are many parts of our primitive history that got us to this age of enlightenment to begin with.

Are there some women that are better drivers than many men? Yes. Do they change the overall rule? No.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Clearly you are the smartiest of the smartiest! The Biggliest of the biggliest!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Th


gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


Women have cheaper insurance rates than men because men tend to be shittier drivers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> You want to hear something funny though...
> 
> (Trucks...my trucks...so beautiful...&#128525;&#128525
> 
> I was a trainer for this company. Trained the noobs. I backed this bad boy up on my dead end street at 2am on one home time....alone. My neighbors woke up to this....on their street. &#128513;:thumbup:


Ya if your following the other thread. The 32 yr old got married to a trucker. It's a loss that hit pretty hard to me. But the good thing is she's no longer a prostitute and is now seeing the country side that I'll never see. I imagine or hope hubby is teaching her how to drive his rig.

A coworker and his wife became trucker after we got laid-off he didn't have the age and years I did to retire. His wife got tried of being on the road all the time. So now he drives the fuel tankers locally. I'm always looking to see if it's him when a rig in in the gas station now. He was over buying Amsoil for his vehicles a few weeks ago and we were comparing notes. That we both like the longer trips. Me the hourly goes up. For him most days he does 2 or 3 drops in a 12 hour shift, it's a safety thing for him as less drops, less chance of an accident. While the noob's are doing 5 or 6 in a day trying to impress there boss'.

In my youth I thought about being a trucker, but the drive from Richland WA. trying to get back to LA in one day kind of killed it. I drove 20 hours and just had to stop at the rest area just North of the Grape vine on I-5.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya if your following the other thread. The 32 yr old got married to a trucker. It's a loss that hit pretty hard to me. But the good thing is she's no longer a prostitute and is now seeing the country side that I'll never see. I imagine or hope hubby is teaching her how to drive his rig.
> 
> A coworker and his wife became trucker after we got laid-off he didn't have the age and years I did to retire. His wife got tried of being on the road all the time. So now he drives the fuel tankers locally. I'm always looking to see if it's him when a rig in in the gas station now. He was over buying Amsoil for his vehicles a few weeks ago and we were comparing notes. That we both like the longer trips. Me the hourly goes up. For him most days he does 2 or 3 drops in a 12 hour shift, it's a safety thing for him as less drops, less chance of an accident.
> 
> In my youth I thought about being a trucker, but the drive from Richland WA. trying to get back to LA in one day kind of killed it. I drove 20 hours and just had to stop at the rest area just North of the Grape vine on I-5.


A very heart felt post.

Your W ore left you to drive truck across country with some other guy and your the one casting dispersions on others?

Don't worry she is fine.

Clearly better off.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Nope not my W. Just unfortunate that she was 1 in 10 thousand I feel in love with. But life experiences has taught me, she'll be back.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya if your following the other thread. The 32 yr old got married to a trucker. It's a loss that hit pretty hard to me. But the good thing is she's no longer a prostitute and is now seeing the country side that I'll never see. I imagine or hope hubby is teaching her how to drive his rig.
> 
> A coworker and his wife became trucker after we got laid-off he didn't have the age and years I did to retire. His wife got tried of being on the road all the time. So now he drives the fuel tankers locally. I'm always looking to see if it's him when a rig in in the gas station now. He was over buying Amsoil for his vehicles a few weeks ago and we were comparing notes. That we both like the longer trips. Me the hourly goes up. For him most days he does 2 or 3 drops in a 12 hour shift, it's a safety thing for him as less drops, less chance of an accident. While the noob's are doing 5 or 6 in a day trying to impress there boss'.
> 
> In my youth I thought about being a trucker, but the drive from Richland WA. trying to get back to LA in one day kind of killed it. I drove 20 hours and just had to stop at the rest area just North of the Grape vine on I-5.


No...its not like the days of old, from what I'm told by the Truckers of the 70's and 80's. I came into it a couple of years before CSA 2010 hit. Now, most companies regulate their drivers right out of the trucks. OTR is at near an end.

Intermodal is king right now...at least until autonomous hits.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> No...its not like the days of old, from what I'm told by the Truckers of the 70's and 80's. I came into it a couple of years before CSA 2010 hit. Now, most companies regulate their drivers right out of the trucks. OTR is at near an end.
> 
> Intermodal is king right now...at least until autonomous hits.
> 
> View attachment 379614


Hey baby! Now you are speaking my language!

Since you were not following me, you might not be aware of my prognostications on SDC.

Trucking OTR is where its going to start. LT freeway driving overnights is a prime market for introducing this technology. We are 20 - 30 - NEVER away from intercity, but 90 from Chicago to Seatown is easily navigable for big rigs with no wigs.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Nope not my W. Just unfortunate that she was 1 in 10 thousand I feel in love with. But life experiences has taught me, she'll be back.


YIKES!

Captain save a Hoe always loses bro.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Hey baby! Now you are speaking my language!
> 
> Since you were not following me, you might not be aware of my prognostications on SDC.
> 
> ...


JB Hunt gets customer's freight from Seattle to Chicago in 2 days via that BNSF Intermodal train. They do it for a 1/3 of the cost. The its split off in that massive spider web (Train terminal) in Chicago to southern and eastern bound trains. Trucker only picks it up and delivers off the local rails, hence the term Final Mile.

Not seeing the big DCs like Amazon and Target paying for fuel and driver labor costs again.

Johnnie Bryant Hunt (JB Hunt) has had that market locked down since the 70's.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> JB Hunt gets customer's freight from Seattle to Chicago in 2 days via that BNSF Intermodal train. They do it for a 1/3 of the cost. The its split off in that massive spider web (Train terminal) in Chicago to southern and eastern bound trains. Trucker only picks it up and delivers off the local rails, hence the term Final Mile.
> 
> Not seeing the big DCs like Amazon and Target paying for fuel and driver labor costs again.
> 
> Johnnie Bryant Hunt (JB Hunt) has had that market locked down since the 70's.


Removing driver cost and almost halfing fuel cost WITH all the associated insurance costs etc. Will make this happen. Removing the middleman is classic American playbook.

What's going to happen in twenty years when solar powered trucks are driving nonstop from Pittsburgh to San Francisco with no stops.

Neigh you nor I can control fuel consumption like a computer can. I have written on this here and many places on the interwebz.

SDC rideshare is so far away even you and Dire are probably going to be dead before it manifests.

Lets have a party before that!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> YIKES!
> 
> Captain save a Hoe always loses bro.


I wasn't trying to do that, and yes I know.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Nope not my W. Just unfortunate that she was 1 in 10 thousand I feel in love with. But life experiences has taught me, she'll be back.





Amos69 said:


> YIKES!
> 
> Captain save a Hoe always loses bro.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> I've been to Wisconsin and I'm not hallucinating when I'm telling you 100% of the wrecks I see involve multiple women. I saw a Lamborghini get rear ended by one of those texters. Buckled that Lamborghini. I mean if I'm looking physically at a wreck and I'm telling you what I see what am I supposed to say. I never see women in these wrecks.


Shouldn't you be watching the road, and not the wrecks?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Galveston said:


> Th
> 
> Women have cheaper insurance rates than men because men tend to be shittier drivers.


Women have cheaper insurance because of their gender from Feminist that had laws passed not because they're good drivers



welikecamping said:


> Shouldn't you be watching the road, and not the wrecks?


Well when you come to a complete stop cause the lanes closed it's pretty easy to see the wreck.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

People Think Women Are Worse Drivers Than Men-Statistics Say Otherwise
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vi...orse-drivers-than-menstatistics-say-otherwise


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> How do you know I'm a dolphins fan because of my username. If so you must be a butt ugly fan from your pic.


i like the freaky ones


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

got a p said:


> i like the freaky ones
> 
> View attachment 379676


I guess so. What's your favorite Christmas movie Texas Chainsaw massacre


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Well I say let's get that population down. I've never seen 2 men on the side of the road in a wreck. I'm just saying it how I see it.


Prolly cuz one guy will usually flee!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Been rear ended 5 times and side swiped once, all women. Silly for me to say most women are bad drivers when 6 out of millions were at fault.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Been rear ended 5 times and side swiped once, all women. Silly for me to say most women are bad drives when 6 out of millions were at fault.


&#128517;

I've had zero crashes and I was at fault for making them not happen. This means that 100% of men are safe drivers and 0% of women are bad drivers.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Been rear ended 5 times and side swiped once, all women. Silly for me to say most women are bad drivers when 6 out of millions were at fault.


You're 1 driver out of millions. Now multiply these accidents on the road and looks like a good chance ALOT of accidents are caused by women. your own admission 6 we're at fault and you're only 1 person. Now let's say there's a 100 million male drivers and let's say 50% got into accidents. 50 mil X 6 = 300 mil accidents each year.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> You're 1 driver out of millions. Now multiply these accidents on the road and looks like a good chance ALOT of accidents are caused by women. your own admission 6 we're at fault and you're only 1 person. Now let's say there's a 100 million male drivers and let's say 50% got into accidents. 50 mil X 6 = 300 mil accidents each year.


OK, let say 75% of men do not know that a lot is two words, does that make most men dumb? The OP's title of this post is ignorant.

People in my state (MA) drive like azzholes, 80% of my state vote democratic, does that mean most democrats are bad drivers?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> OK, let say 75% of men do not know that a lot is two words, does that make most men dumb? The OP's title of this post is ignorant.
> 
> People in my state (MA) drive like azzholes, 80% of my state vote democratic, does that mean most democrats are bad drivers?


No it just means most Democrats are bad lol


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Not a girl but I think my Dad was making similar faces the one time he tried to teach me to drive. My Mom took over after that.

He was trying to teach me on a standard. I wasn't doing so well with the clutch so I avoided stopping if possible. Shifting was fine, starting not so much.

Small town, there was one guy who would occasionally try to get hit so he could sue insurance rather than work. It was almost a mexican stand off. He was a pedestrian and wasn't leaving the intersection, I was getting closer and closer and determined not to stop. Dad wasn't having it. "Stop the truck now and get out!"


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 379156


Well, if you want get technical, he wasn't actually driving.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

My last four accidents which I was not at fault for, three of the four drivers were males. One ran a red light, one decided to switch lanes and didn't see the big red truck next to him. He pretty much went under my truck LOL I don't know what the hell the 3rd guy was doing but he rear-ended me leaving the concert venue. The female driver was her aggressive road rage Behavior. So 75% of all accidents are caused by men


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

When I am walking and I see a driver doing a 100 mph turn at a sidewalk it has been a woman lol.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> For god sakes... Fix your quote!
> View attachment 379573


His ability to quote posts must be stored in his right testicle.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

JoeJoseph said:


> When I am walking and I see a driver doing a 100 mph turn at a sidewalk it has been a woman lol.


And this has happened exactly how many times?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"Why are most women bad drivers?"*

TLDR

"In general, *men have* approximately 6.5 times the amount of *gray matter* related to general intelligence than women, and women *have* nearly 10 times the amount of white *matter* related to intelligence than *men*."

ref: https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/01/050121100142.htm

Despite what naysayers argue, there is science and truth to this.

"The grey matter includes regions of the brain involved in muscle control, and sensory perception such as seeing and hearing, memory, emotions, speech, decision making, and self-control."

ref: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_matter

Equality is feminist propaganda.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Equality is feminist propaganda.


You are referring to strawman (strawperson?) feminists. Good feminists don't insist on equality of all groups and individuals, merely equal consideration and treatment. You know, like in the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> You are referring to strawman (strawperson?) feminists. Good feminists don't insist on equality of all groups and individuals, merely equal consideration and treatment. You know, like in the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


&#129335;&#127996;‍♂

What do you want me to explain? Feminism? What a strawman argument is? That sounds pretty exhausting!


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Th
> 
> Women have cheaper insurance rates than men because men tend to be shittier drivers.


This really applies to young men and for being more of risk takers. Speeding tickets, etc. are the main contributing factors. Some states are starting to make gender based insurance rates against the law.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> This really applies to young men and for being more of risk takers. Speeding tickets, etc. are the main contributing factors. Some states are starting to make gender based insurance rates against the law.


What state?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I can also posit that 95% of RS drivers are bad drivers!


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> What state?


I see that search engines are a challenge for you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Now I didn't say all women are bad drivers so women don't crucify me. I have looked on the side of the road with every wreck and there's always women involved in the wreck. Sometimes multiple women. Every time I see a cop that's pulled someone over for speeding 10 times out of 10 it is a woman. I personally almost got my neck broke by a woman rear ending me at a redlight. I had a woman rear end me at a stop sign due to texting and by the way someone needs to tell these women that the number posted on signs on roads is not a height measurement but a actual speed limit. What made me post this was I passed a wreck and of course there's a woman involved. Come to think about it 90% of the women I know must have got their drivers license from a Cracker Jack box.


Nice trolling. Featured Thread??!!


----------

